# Dextromethorphan as a potential rapid-acting antidepressant. (hypothesis)



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Med Hypotheses. 2011 Feb 28. [Epub ahead of print]
> Dextromethorphan as a potential rapid-acting antidepressant.
> Lauterbach EC.
> 
> ...


Too tired to add comments right now


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

is this referring to the afterglow you get after a single high dose? or the mood lift you get from a consistent low dose?

Also, I'm very interested in how this compares to ketamine as an AD

Thanks for posting this btw


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I think ketamine-like effect is possible with increased ('dissociative') dosage, that are usually taken recreationally, there NMDA-blockade prevails. But I remember a note, that DXM is much less effective than ketamine in this aspect, because it's preferential for another subtype of NMDA-receptor, than ketamine. 
At the same time SRI properties, sigma-agonism and nicotinic receptor action are interesting antidepressant mechanisms, that work with low doses. I'm even thinking about combining low-doses DXM and low-dose fluoxetine, SRI effect shouldn't be excessively strong, and enzyme P4502D6 inhibition with fluoxetine will prevent much serotoninergic and sigma-activating DXM from transforming into NMDA-blocking DXO.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> is this referring to the afterglow you get after a single high dose? or the mood lift you get from a consistent low dose?
> 
> Also, I'm very interested in how this compares to ketamine as an AD
> 
> Thanks for posting this btw


No its completely differend from ketamine, this references due to the effects of its actions when you are on it, and only refers to daily chronic use.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This references to the toxicology and safety of dextromethorphan, conclusion is that it looks safe to use.


> Neurologist. 2007 Sep;13(5):272-93.
> Dextromethorphan as a potential neuroprotective agent with unique mechanisms of action.
> Werling LL, Lauterbach EC, Calef U.
> 
> ...





> Neurotoxicology. 2007 Jul;28(4):813-8. Epub 2007 Apr 6.
> Oral administration of dextromethorphan does not produce neuronal vacuolation in the rat brain.
> Carliss RD, Radovsky A, Chengelis CP, O'Neill TP, Shuey DL.
> 
> ...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna be taking low dose DXM for antidepressant, anxiolytic and tolerance reduction purposes (to buprenorphine, dexamphetamine, etc.). Before when I took it, it had noticeable antidepressant effects, but you have to be sure your dose isn't too high or it makes you retarded.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

For those that take SSRI's:


> Dextromethorphan-induced serotonin syndrome.
> Schwartz AR, Pizon AF, Brooks DE.
> 
> University of Pittsburgh, Division of Medical Toxicology, UPMC Presbyterian, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania 15213, USA.
> ...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Low doses seem to be fine though, I've taken about 60mg/day plenty of times on 10mg escitalopram.


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

Mm, couldn't taking DXM for long periods screw up your memory?

NMDA receptor activity is necessary for long term potentiation and formation of memories.


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

This drug was really good for me, i took this drug to get high but it did more then i ever wanted. I remember the first month or two. I just felt amazing, i never felt like that in my entire life. It was like for the first time i felt what it's like to be normal or beyond normal. I had lots of energy, i had almost no anxiety, i could focus really good, i could talk about anything for hours, i was funny,happy, no stress,music came alive, i felt like i could be anyone i wanted, no blushing, no muscle twitching, my body just felt smooth, and i loved life like i never did before. But the tolerance is a *****, i don't feel like 100% like i did before but definitely not the way before i took this drug. I'm somewhere in between, i would say my anxiety went from severe to mild-normal. I'm not taking it anymore, hopefully in a couple months i could try it again and see if the magic comes back. Low doses are the key, like 2 times a week, with 200-300mg, anything more and i think you start to hallucinate.

Remember not to let drugs control you, you control it and you learn from it, so that when you stop using it, the magic won't be lost.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

haha on 90 mgs of it i could hardly walk in a straight line


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember taking 1gram (1000 mgs) before.... 

I was SURE I was already dead; like I was 100% positive, lol. I was walking around in my friends basement with everything shape-shifting around me while my friends were asleep: I thought that I had died and time stopped then and there. I was SOOOOoooooooo scared, haha...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

InquilineKea said:


> Mm, couldn't taking DXM for long periods screw up your memory?
> 
> NMDA receptor activity is necessary for long term potentiation and formation of memories.


It,would,probably,cause,some,cognitive,decline,but,wont,screw,anything,up.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Half,tripped,on,it,once,was,rather,awefull,lol,i,do,like,it,in,daily,low,doses,like,60mg,3,times,a,day.


----------

